# SRRV (there's no ACR card) problematic when opening with some banks



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*I had a conversation with another Expat who has been living here 12 years on an SRRV and this what he shared about the SRRV and some of the issues he ran across with opening a bank account:*

Yes, bank managers should be up to speed, but the SRRV is not a new visa. The guy I dealt with at the PNB branch was working off of an internal bank flow chart for opening new accounts and just could not get past the box that stated all foreigners needed an ACR. So I went to the local UCPB branch and the manager said that different people interpret the rules differently, and I opened an account there within the rules. It was after I got that account that I went to EastWest and they asked no questions when I gave them my SRRV ID card: SRRV = ACR. 

I have a permanent visa in my passport and an ID card to go along with it. I have to show both at immigration. The SRRV ID card is only good for one year, now (used to be 3) and on the back it has the statement, "A.C.R. Exemption per M.O.A. with C.I.D. dated October 24, 1986," in big, bold letters. Like I said, not a new visa.

There are several variations of the SRRV. My ID card costs me $10 USD per year, or peso equivalent.


----------



## askinsf (5 mo ago)

M.C.A. said:


> *I had a conversation with another Expat who has been living here 12 years on an SRRV and this what he shared about the SRRV and some of the issues he ran across with opening a bank account:*
> 
> Yes, bank managers should be up to speed, but the SRRV is not a new visa. The guy I dealt with at the PNB branch was working off of an internal bank flow chart for opening new accounts and just could not get past the box that stated all foreigners needed an ACR. So I went to the local UCPB branch and the manager said that different people interpret the rules differently, and I opened an account there within the rules. It was after I got that account that I went to EastWest and they asked no questions when I gave them my SRRV ID card: SRRV = ACR.
> 
> ...


I'm still waiting for my SRRV but the agent tells me that I don't need an ACR. Instead, the SRRV and my PRA card will suffice. I'm assuming your SRRV ID is the PRA card.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

askinsf said:


> I'm still waiting for my SRRV but the agent tells me that I don't need an ACR. Instead, the SRRV and my PRA card will suffice. I'm assuming your SRRV ID is the PRA card.


I've talked with 3 fellow expats and there's no requirement for an ACR card but I guess the difficulty comes when the cable, bank, and electrical companies play Immigration Officer and really they shouldn't be made to enforce Immigration rules and it shouldn't be so difficult to open up a bank or utility company account.

My wife has been here longer than me and so she only has one valid ID card the Military Dependant card so I'm working on getting her a Postal ID... wow, get ready for that hurdle, here's the requirement for women:

-Marriage certificate
-Birth certificate
-Baptismal certificate with the current date (we had an older valid certificate but not dated 2022, it was not good)
-Barangay clearance
-Cedula
-Police Clearance
-Postal ID application form (bring a light or cell phone to provide you lightening and a magnifying glass or reading glasses the printing is very small if filled out through the provincial offices)
-two copies of everything
-travel to the main city to get the digitized photo taken no need to provide photos (our municipality photographer said we needed to provide a 2x2 photo)

But like I mentioned some banks may give you an issue opening an account because they aren't Immigration Officers and so the possibility of losing their job makes their scrutiny much harder and finding another job could be a career ender for them.

Welcome to the forum Askingsf.


----------



## askinsf (5 mo ago)

M.C.A. said:


> I've talked with 3 fellow expats and there's no requirement for an ACR card but I guess the difficulty comes when the cable, bank, and electrical companies play Immigration Officer and really they shouldn't be made to enforce Immigration rules and it shouldn't be so difficult to open up a bank or utility company account.
> 
> My wife has been here longer than me and so she only has one valid ID card the Military Dependant card so I'm working on getting her a Postal ID... wow, get ready for that hurdle, here's the requirement for women:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the welcome. 

I've only had limited experience with the banks so far but I can tell you it's a pain in the buttocks. I got here needed to deposit money into my fiance's account. First, USD had to be converted to peso which took about 20 minutes and 3 people to finally approve the amount. Then to get it into her account took another 45 minutes and the same 3 or 4 people coming over to sign different documents and to again verify the amount. That's what I call TEAM WORK! Unfortunately, you have no choice but to play by their rules.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

@askinsd Not suprising in Phils. Why doing it simple when it can be done complicated... 

(You can see in an old topic what a crazy mess it was to get a business registered. Got it after 5 months and a lot of hazzle, have got 5 permits, but not yet the final to be allowed to start working... (But after over half year they came and made inspection, so I hope geting it soon - In Philippine messure 
So now we are starting a SECOND business, which only need ONE extra approval


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

We last week opened an account with China bank, just wanted somewhere to put an emergency fund. Unfortunately we both have brand new passports, so only the one entry stamp. We wanted a joint savings account but they wanted to see my immigration history, in my old passport which is in storage in the UK. So for the time being the account is in my wife's name only until we can present my old passport.

The fact that I have a joint PNB and sole HSBC PH account did not wash.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

askinsf said:


> Thanks for the welcome.
> 
> I've only had limited experience with the banks so far but I can tell you it's a pain in the buttocks. I got here needed to deposit money into my fiance's account. First, USD had to be converted to peso which took about 20 minutes and 3 people to finally approve the amount. Then to get it into her account took another 45 minutes and the same 3 or 4 people coming over to sign different documents and to again verify the amount. That's what I call TEAM WORK! Unfortunately, you have no choice but to play by their rules.


Exactly, it's a redundant exercise in futility, welcome to 2022 and yet there is no trust or so many scammers that it's a red tape operation and even if someone did manage to withdraw your money how would they possibly find that paperwork the staffing at these banks is dismal and they are always overworked.

These tellers have access directly to your personnel information and photograph (required to open an account) and all your information and yet they are not empowered to make the transaction real quick so that's actually what I think is bogging down the services, the bank workers have very little power to make decisions and have to stick to the checklist on requirements. Even the signature is getting on my nerves, if it's just a little off you have to sign again and again.

And yet, I have to keep reminding myself that it's a 3rd world developing nation plus the staff is working hard and doing their best to serve their customers.


Definition of red tape:

: *official routine or procedure marked by excessive complexity which results in delay or inaction* bureaucratic red tape … enterprisers that show how people across the Nation are coping (or not coping) with such problems as unemployment, the budget deficit and Government red tape.— John Weisman …


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> Exactly, it's a redundant exercise in futility, welcome to 2022 and yet there is no trust or so many scammers that it's a red tape operation and even if someone did manage to withdraw your money how would they possibly find that paperwork the staffing at these banks is dismal and they are always overworked.
> 
> These tellers have access directly to your personnel information and photograph (required to open an account) and all your information and yet they are not empowered to make the transaction real quick so that's actually what I think is bogging down the services, the bank workers have very little power to make decisions and have to stick to the checklist on requirements. Even the signature is getting on my nerves, if it's just a little off you have to sign again and again.
> 
> ...


My wife had to sign the signature paper three times one above the other, twice.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

When I was in Tagum city living I went to the BDO bank. I had to have my ACR card to open an account there. I don't know if they still require the ACR card now or not. I had the card so no problems opening an account. Also,to get a bank credit card I had to have an employee sponsor me to get the credit card.

art


----------



## sirpo2011 (4 mo ago)

askinsf said:


> Thanks for the welcome.
> 
> I've only had limited experience with the banks so far but I can tell you it's a pain in the buttocks. I got here needed to deposit money into my fiance's account. First, USD had to be converted to peso which took about 20 minutes and 3 people to finally approve the amount. Then to get it into her account took another 45 minutes and the same 3 or 4 people coming over to sign different documents and to again verify the amount. That's what I call TEAM WORK! Unfortunately, you have no choice but to play by their rules.


Should have just taken the USD to a money changer upfront got a better rate & converted to Peso and deposit Peso to Peso bank account


----------

